# Best UK Everesting Climb?



## Marchaugh (6 Jun 2020)

So basically I've completed a V Everesting during lockdown but also wanted to complete a real everesting.
I want to do it in the shortest time possible, hopefully sub 12, maybe less, so I'm in search of the perfect climb for the ride.
The requirements for a perfect segment are:
- Steep, ideally an average of 10% or more
- The longer the better
- Within driving distance of home so it can be done in a day with no overnight stays. I live in Coventry.
- Fast descent, a descent that is as quick as possible with few turns as possible.

I was thinking of doing it up Edge Hill https://www.strava.com/segments/781198 but it's not very long and a steeper one would be more ideal.
So would be grateful of anyones suggestions of good hills to Everest within reasonable distance of coventry.
Thanks


----------



## Hicky (6 Jun 2020)

A guy has just completed one up here on Blackstone edge rd. The writeup is on cycleaddicts fb page. All for charity, kudos to the lad!


----------



## And (6 Jun 2020)

It depends on what you consider to be within a 'reasonable distance of Coventry' - Adam Kenway (Vitus Pro Cycling, and a lovely chap) set the UK record on Sir William Hill in Grindleford last weekend: 
https://www.strava.com/segments/3969293
Not the complete effort, but it gives you an idea what's required: 
https://www.strava.com/activities/3537258855


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Jun 2020)

https://www.velonews.com/news/hannah-rhodes-sets-new-everesting-record/


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Jun 2020)

I reckon the best fit for your location is up the A road east of Ludlow, from Stoneybank to just past Angelbank Farm, climbing up towards Clee Hill. About 150m climb in 2km. Good descent. SY8 3EY
https://en-gb.topographic-map.com/maps/b9/England/


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jun 2020)

Hicky said:


> A guy has just completed one up here on Blackstone edge rd. The writeup is on cycleaddicts fb page. All for charity, kudos to the lad!


Good effort! @Littgull's son Matthew did one on the same climb in 2018.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jun 2020)

The received wisdom for everesting is steeper the better. Plus it needs to be quiet with an easy descent. Finally you need a climb with a reliable tailwind so, unless you can really pick your days, W to E climbs are better

I don't know if you consider the Peak District too far but there are two excellent hills that have had some seriously fast everesting done 

Up for a challenge? Give this segment a go! https://strava.app.link/r534u0Rp76

This is steep and quiet. Only problem is the direction so you'd need to be able to pick your days. A local guy did a 9 hour Everest on this one

Up for a challenge? Give this segment a go! https://strava.app.link/THu4VH3p76

I think this one is perfect. A straight mile at 10%. It's a very quiet road and it's W to E so easy to get a tailwind up it. Also when you get to the bottom of the descent it's flat before the junction so there's room to brake and turn around


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jun 2020)

And said:


> It depends on what you consider to be within a 'reasonable distance of Coventry' - Adam Kenway (Vitus Pro Cycling, and a lovely chap) set the UK record on Sir William Hill in Grindleford last weekend:
> https://www.strava.com/segments/3969293
> Not the complete effort, but it gives you an idea what's required:
> https://www.strava.com/activities/3537258855


That's a really good, steep climb. It's quiet too (although not as quiet as Peaslows that I recommend). Counting against it is the fact you need a E tailwind and the turnround at the bottom of the descent is a junction with a fairly busy road. There are also quite a lot of houses near the bottom of the descent so cars may be an issue. Peaslows hasn't got any houses at all if I remember correctly...I'm usually suffering too much to notice tbh


----------



## Littgull (7 Jun 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Good effort! @Littgull's son Matthew did one on the same climb in 2018.


An excellent effort. Yes, my son Matthew completed his Everesting feat on that climb. He lives in Hertfordshire but there are not many suitable hills in that region to be viable from a time perspective. So he took my recommend that the Blackstone Edge climb would be ideal with the added bonus that the road climb begins in Littleborough just a few hundred yards from our house which also meant he was very familiar with it. He 'tailored' the climb so that he started it a fair way up Halifax Road (just below Lightowlers Lane, IIRC) and then turned around for the descent roughly halfway between the White House pub at the top and the junction a bit further on for Cragg Vale (Turvin Road). This was in order to maximise the steepest overall section. His overall stats were Total Time 18 hours 5 minutes, Total Mileage (which includes descents) =176 miles, Total ascent = 29,219 ft and Average mph = 9.7 (includes descents). I rode with him as support for a few hours in the middle and the final few hours until up until his finish which was at 1.46 am. It was great quietly 'celebrating' with him together in the dark and quiet White House car park. I chose to ride Mrs Littgull's e-bike for my two support stints! I must have ridden that climb hundreds of times over the years on my usual non e-bikes but never more than a couple of times on the same day! Unfortunately, age and an increasingly arthritic left knee would put such an extreme challenge way beyond my then and current capabilities.

It's a great climb for everesting though, as the gradient is almost perfect (not too steep and not too shallow). Also never boring as it's both scenic as you climb and when you descend. Particularly when descending from the top on a clear night (which it was) as you can see a huge vista encompassing Rochdale, Greater Manchester and beyond.

The wind was favourable too, as it was a light to moderate SW tailwind.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (7 Jun 2020)

Hicky said:


> A guy has just completed one up here on Blackstone edge rd. The writeup is on cycleaddicts fb page. All for charity, kudos to the lad!


I see he used the Old Road up the first half from the Rake Pub, i bet that hurt after the first few turnarounds at the bottom.


----------



## Hicky (7 Jun 2020)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I see he used the Old Road up the first half from the Rake Pub, i bet that hurt after the first few turnarounds at the bottom.


I must admit I’ve never used that road so I couldn’t say however the piece does say he chose the steeper route. 🤓


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jun 2020)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I see he used the Old Road up the first half from the Rake Pub, i bet that hurt after the first few turnarounds at the bottom.





Hicky said:


> I must admit I’ve never used that road so I couldn’t say however the piece does say he chose the steeper route. 🤓


That struck me as being _very _odd! He would have a steep climb followed by a short descent and a shallow climb, and then he would have to turn right up the A58 every time across any traffic. There is only a 30 metre saving in distance which I am sure would be more than swamped by the increased difficulty.

Compare the two... (I have drawn the line of the road on the A58 variant - the mapping software elevation plot shows the underlying terrain where Lydgate Clough goes under the road. The road itself just carries on going up. I had been using that road for 30 years before I spotted the discrepancy on the profile. Only then did I actually look over the fence and see the reason...)







Lydgate Clough below A58...





I do sometimes ride up and down the Old Rd on casual rides but for the tough Everesting Challenge I would much rather stick to the A58!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2020)

OUCH! 

(Lachlan Morton's record-breaking Everesting time of 7:33:48 disallowed due to altitude gain error.)


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Jun 2020)

What a wally for not taking a bit of care on verifying the height difference between the lowest point and the highest point other than relying on Strava. Kudos for a (fast) 'long' half-everesting. PPPPPP


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> What a wally for not taking a bit of care on verifying the height difference between the lowest point and the highest point other than relying on Strava. Kudos for a (fast) 'long' half-everesting. PPPPPP


Indeed - for something that hard, I would triple-check and then do an extra ascent on top to make absolutely sure!

Hells 500 are going to pre-vet future record attempts to prevent this happening again.


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Jun 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I would triple-check and then do an extra ascent on top to make absolutely sure!


You, and I, and any others preparing properly. When you imagine the physical prep and the logistic effort over the day!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jun 2020)

Littgull said:


> It's a great climb for everesting though, as the gradient is almost perfect (not too steep and not too shallow). Also never boring as it's both scenic as you climb and when you descend. Particularly when descending from the top on a clear night (which it was) as you can see a huge vista encompassing Rochdale, Greater Manchester and beyond.
> 
> The wind was favourable too, as it was a light to moderate SW tailwind.



That is an average of about 6%. Looks like a good choice, not too steep and long enough that you can get some advantage for overall average speed. I’m looking at a hill in Hertfordshire will a similar average gradient but it’s not as long. I’d love a 4km uphill to do it on. But my local hill is quiet and does have somewhere to park base camp nearby. So it works. I’m going to do a few laps on it soon to get a feel. Did your son wear a HR monitor / how hard was he working on each uphill lap?

Ordnance survey spot heights confirm ascent in my case. But I’m aiming for completion no stupidly fast times!


----------



## mudsticks (18 Jun 2020)

I'd never heard of this bonkers challenge before - and i'm not about to take it up - but it looks like a record has been broken pretty recently.

https://cyclingtips.com/2020/06/hannah-rhodes-sets-a-new-womens-everesting-record/ 

I'm off for a little lie down to recover now.


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Jun 2020)

This one I did today would make a nice one. Once was enough for me. Can’t imagine doing it around 33 times! 
https://www.strava.com/segments/19518138?filter=overall


----------



## Solocle (18 Jun 2020)

The masochist in me is tempted to try the local grueller. It's a pretty famous one too.

Just over 400 ascents required.


----------



## mudsticks (18 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> This one I did today would make a nice one. Once was enough for me. Can’t imagine doing it around 33 times!
> https://www.strava.com/segments/19518138?filter=overall



I'm so glad strava didn't exist* when I started cycling 

I mean totes each to their own. 

And I love a self testing hill climbing challenge - living and cycling in Devon makes it a prerequisite..

But 33 x that  ?? It would take more than the lure of chocolate cake


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> This one I did today would make a nice one. Once was enough for me. Can’t imagine doing it around 33 times!
> https://www.strava.com/segments/19518138?filter=overall



340km. Long enough without all those ascents


----------



## ColinJ (18 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> That is an average of about 6%. Looks like a good choice, not too steep and long enough that you can get some advantage for overall average speed.


And as Littgull mentioned - there is frequently a helpful cross/tailwind on the ascent!


----------



## Moon bunny (18 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> This one I did today would make a nice one. Once was enough for me. Can’t imagine doing it around 33 times!
> https://www.strava.com/segments/19518138?filter=overall


No3 is bonkers fast for a fridge freezer.


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Jun 2020)

If you fancy local then I can recommend Edgehill or Sunrising Hill, depending on the wind. I think Edgehill was the first Everesting in the Uk back in 2014. Edgehill length – 0.5 miles average gradient 11% Height gain: 295 ft / 90 m


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Jun 2020)

mudsticks said:


> living and cycling in Devon makes it a prerequisite


Climb from above Moorshop (above Tavistock on the Princetown road, caravan site entrance) to the Whitchurch Common car park is a good option for you. 135m in 1.6km. Get a decent (howling) westerly, and 66 times up (and 65 times down) and Robert's avuncular.


----------



## mudsticks (18 Jun 2020)

OK boss. 

Maybe, I'll make time on Sunday. 

Although I'm in East Devon, so a few warm up hills to get there first


----------



## Littgull (19 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> That is an average of about 6%. Looks like a good choice, not too steep and long enough that you can get some advantage for overall average speed. I’m looking at a hill in Hertfordshire will a similar average gradient but it’s not as long. I’d love a 4km uphill to do it on. But my local hill is quiet and does have somewhere to park base camp nearby. So it works. I’m going to do a few laps on it soon to get a feel. Did your son wear a HR monitor / how hard was he working on each uphill lap?
> 
> Ordnance survey spot heights confirm ascent in my case. But I’m aiming for completion no stupidly fast times!


My son didn't use a heart rate monitor. It was just a Garmin that he also linked to Strava. I can't recall his average speed for the climbs. He wasn't particularly interested in achieving a 'fast' overall time and just had the goal of completing the everesting feat.
Good luck with your quest @YukonBoy for a suitable hill.


----------



## newts (19 Jun 2020)

There is a local everesting challenge currently taking place on Haldon hill near Exeter.
https://www.facebook.com/1man1bike1mind/
Raising money for MIND the mental health charity.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jun 2020)

newts said:


> There is a local everesting challenge currently taking place on Haldon hill near Exeter.
> https://www.facebook.com/1man1bike1mind/
> Raising money for MIND the mental health charity.



Aiming for an average speed of 7mph. Sensible pacing.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2020)

newts said:


> There is a local everesting challenge currently taking place on Haldon hill near Exeter.
> https://www.facebook.com/1man1bike1mind/
> Raising money for MIND the mental health charity.


Tragic circumstances behind his attempt (the suicide of his mother). Good luck to him!

I don't do helmet arguments (I nearly always wear one myself) but if you are going to wear one then adjust the straps a lot tighter than he has in some of those videos/pictures... That must be the worst of both worlds - a helmet that probably wouldn't stay where it is supposed to in a crash!


----------



## newts (19 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Aiming for an average speed of 7mph. Sensible pacing.


He's planned very well & trained hard


ColinJ said:


> Tragic circumstances behind his attempt (the suicide of his mother). Good luck to him!


Indeed a very sad experience for the family & friends to deal with. 
I hope the weather is kind throughout, a small detour in the morning will allow us to cheer him on.


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Jul 2020)

Our very own Emma Pooley took the ladies record too https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/emma-pooley-breaks-everesting-womens-record-by-15-minutes/


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jul 2020)

Wonder what record is for the slowest?🤔


----------



## matticus (10 Jul 2020)

Is there a 24h limit? I reckon I'd be pushing that!

(actually I've been estimating 17hours-ish. No, I won't show my working.)


----------



## matticus (10 Jul 2020)

Shows just how exciting it would be to ride one! UK would be even sillier, I imagine.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jul 2020)

matticus said:


> Is there a 24h limit? I reckon I'd be pushing that!
> 
> (actually I've been estimating 17hours-ish. No, I won't show my working.)


No. 



Everesting rules said:


> *Single Activity*
> – It does not matter how long the ride takes, but it _must_ be ridden in one attempt (i.e. no sleeping in between). Breaks for meals etc. are fine. You can break for as long or as little as you like. Bear in mind break times add up quickly, and can add significantly to your elapsed time.
> 
> – An exception to the no-sleep requirement is if you are completing multiple Everestings in _one _activity. In this instance the first Everesting must still be completed with no sleep, however an allowance for up to 2 hours for each ‘subsequent’ Everesting exists. This 2 hour allowance is a total, so it can be taken as 1x 2hr sleep, 2x 1hr sleeps, 4x 30min sleeps etc. We will respect your integrity, and trust you on the use of this time. Please don’t break that trust! This allowance is to reduce the impact of sleep deprivation and ensure that you get back down off the mountain safely. As with single Everesting attempts _please_ ensure that you have support on hand to assist in making an independent judgement call on your fatigue levels.
> ...


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 Jul 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Hilarious profile.


Laughable.
I think her quotes after her 8:53 are worth pasting here:
"if I were to do another one... I'd do it a bit differently,
"Some of my not-genius planning included: 13.5% average with insufficient gearing; Totally exposed climb on a hot sunny day; Twisty technical descent with blind corners, gravel, and grass cuttings; Picking the day when every farmer on Haggenegg chose to mow their meadows and collect the hay: 6 tractors & hay carts were also doing reps of the climb all day; Running out of food and water on every climb from 5 onwards (I just didn't plan for enough);
"But it was a happy day despite a few discomforts. I wanted a challenge, and to find my limits... and I did. Or maybe my limits found me."

Clearly a fair bit more time to shave off.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jul 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> No, there isn't.
> 
> A guy did it on Toy's Hill (near Sevenoaks) 59 ascents!
> _"James had to ride up Toys Hill 59 times and actually rode 9,027m in 25hrs 43mins 33secs. His total recorded distance was 388.5km. "_
> ...



Yes road.cc didn’t do any review of what they wrote. If he’d done 59 reps of a 1.4km hill at 9% he would not have cycled 384km!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jul 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Yes road.cc didn’t do any review of what they wrote. If he’d done 59 reps of a 1.4km hill at 9% he would not have cycled 384km!


True, but since he did a hill that is over 3 km from the A25 up to the top (I just measured it on the OS map and compared it to the Strava 'heat map'), then he _would _have done! 

PS Oops, I see what you mean! Yes, from the south it wouldn't be...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jul 2020)

ColinJ said:


> True, but since he did a hill that is over 3 km from the A25 up to the top (I just measured it on the OS map and compared it to the Strava 'heat map'), then he _would _have done!
> 
> PS Oops, I see what you mean! Yes, from the south it wouldn't be...



Exactly road.cc used the wrong hill and could not even see that their maths was way out.


----------



## matticus (12 Jul 2020)

Journalists, maths. A sentence using these 2 words writes itself ...


----------



## matticus (12 Jul 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> No, there isn't.
> 
> A guy did it on Toy's Hill (near Sevenoaks) 59 ascents!
> _"James had to ride up Toys Hill 59 times and actually rode 9,027m in 25hrs 43mins 33secs. His total recorded distance was 388.5km. "_
> ...


Jesus. Thanks for that (and thanks @ColinJ ).

I would really really want to finish in under 24hrs if I'm not allowed any sleep! (and I speak from experience of many 600km+ audaxes).

I take my hat off to James Wyatt for dedication


----------



## Milzy (12 Jul 2020)

Holme moss. Steep enough not to take all day but maybe too steep for some. Compact and 32 should be fine.


----------



## Ajax Bay (6 Aug 2020)

Mamore Gap, anyone? 14.3% average but a 'useful' 23% at the top.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2021)

Some guy did 1,104 reps of an approx 8m climb
https://road.cc/content/news/1104-laps-car-park-gains-suffolk-cyclist-everest-284549


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Some guy did 1,104 reps of an approx 8m climb
> https://road.cc/content/news/1104-laps-car-park-gains-suffolk-cyclist-everest-284549



Seems to have gone round in a loop rather than out and back. Which strictly speaking might disqualify his effort if he’s trying to get it recognised by the Everesting lot.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Seems to have gone round in a loop rather than out and back. Which strictly speaking might disqualify his effort if he’s trying to get it recognised by the Everesting lot.


You can tell him. I haven't got the heart


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> You can tell him. I haven't got the heart



Doesn‘t bother me. I’ve done hill repeats and over 1,000 would do my head in. So well done him for achieving what he set out to do. I much prefer going places on my bike, and the climbing is incidental . 😄


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Doesn‘t bother me. I’ve done hill repeats and over 1,000 would do my head in. So well done him for achieving what he set out to do. I much prefer going places on my bike. 😄


Indeed. I have a local hill that sometimes I while away a winter evening going up and down. I don't think I've ever done more than about an hours worth before the pointlessness overwhelms me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jul 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Indeed. I have a local hill that sometimes I while away a winter evening going up and down. I don't think I've ever done more than about an hours worth before the pointlessness overwhelms me.



I think an hour of hill reps is about right if building them up in the legs to get better at them. I have managed 3 hours recently but that was simulate a hillier place I’m going riding to soon.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I think an hour of hill reps is about right if building them up in the legs to get better at them. I have managed 3 hours recently but that was simulate a hillier place I’m going riding to soon.


For more than an hour I go and ride somewhere hilly so I get a bit of variety rather than reps.


----------



## matticus (2 Jul 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Seems to have gone round in a loop rather than out and back. Which strictly speaking might disqualify his effort if he’s trying to get it recognised by the Everesting lot.


Yup, definitely no loops allowed; shame, as it makes the ride even more tedious.
(I suppose you save a bit of time by keeping your speed up with a loop i.e. no dead turn at the bottom.
You might be allowed to ride a half-pipe! )


----------

